# Tag file for FreeBSD 11.1 p10



## koshygp (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a VM running FreeBSD 11.1 RELEASE p8  which I want to upgrade to p10 for some testing. However the latest patch available for FreeBSD 11.1  is p11 and hence freebsd-update fetch and install commands will update it to p11 instead of p10. I plan to follow the steps mentioned here to upgrade it to p10. Can anyone running FreeBSD 11.1 p10  paste the contents of this file (/var/db/freebsd-update/tag). Thanks for your help.


----------

